# jewelry



## LilMa (Aug 6, 2009)

I recently put up an album of some things I have made. any input would be awesome, check it out =]


----------



## Mouse (Aug 6, 2009)

nice stuff. I'm always a fan of rosarys (sp?) 

catholic paraphenalia is my weakness. I'm rocking a virgin mary belt buckle as we speak lol. I love to confuse the normies with my jesus bracelets and saint necklaces. lol


----------



## LilMa (Aug 7, 2009)

Haha, thank you. Yea, I make the rosaries for Jace [the bf]. He has no religious background at all but just likes me to make them for him. I wish I hadn't given so much of my stuff away or I would have more pictures. Keep rockin that belt =]


----------



## LilMa (Aug 7, 2009)

Mouse said:


> I love to confuse the normies with my jesus bracelets and saint necklaces. lol


haha, btw - awesome line.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 7, 2009)

haha it really does confuse people. I also rock a bible quote on my chest (let not your heart be troubled) has nothing to do with the bible but it's the only message I've ever recieved via hand-me-down gift from my dead grandfather that I never knew because he died when I was 2-3.

it is, however, handy when on the streets and people try to "save" you and I just say "Dude, my chest has John 14:27 tattooed on it, I'm fine!" they don't know how to respond to that.


----------



## LilMa (Aug 7, 2009)

Well dude, that's awesome. I do like the quote and at least it means something to you. Yea, I get bible thumpers all the time staring at me and trying to 'save' me because of my tats/piercings, people have handed my flyers, bibles, invites. I usually never know what to say, just 'wow'. The wierdest response from someone was, I was walking downtown one night with a couple of friends. A guy from a church group has a million pamphlets of some sort, comes directly to me and only gives me one. The brochure states : DANGERS OF METH & YOU. Hahah. Gotta love 'em.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 7, 2009)

haha awesome. 

when I was out spanging and people would try to bring up the jesus talk to me i'd just say "Jesus was a traveler. He said "Ask and ye shall recieve," so that's exactly what I'm doing."


----------

